# Java fern pustules



## davemonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

Those are not normal. I have no idea what would cause that (genetic mutation, virus, bacteria, algal or other parasitic growth... ), but if it were me I'd give the fern a bleach dip (20 parts water to 1 part chlorine bleach) for about 4 minutes or so. Then, trim off all the leaves at the rhizome and let it grow new leaves.


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

I can't comment on what they are for sure, but look almost like leaf galls in non-aquatic plants. I do not know about aquatic plants getting them, but non-aquatic plants can get galls from irritation by feeding insects. The damage is already done and the gall is the plants response to the damage.


----------



## JasonC (Apr 16, 2009)

I have the exact same thing as in picture 3... the darker brown spots on my java fern... I was under the impression these were ramshorn snail eggs?? have you found any more info?


----------



## Buster67 (Dec 18, 2009)

My java ferns get these as well, I'm sure I have seen new fronds come out of them that open into new leaves, eventually clusters of new leaves, which become daughter plants. When they are large enough to make it on their own I cut off the piece of leaf they are growing out off, place on a branch of driftwood and attach with a rubber band until the roots grab onto the driftwood. Nothing to worry about IME.


----------



## NutZilla (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm bringing this tret up because I'm having the same problem here. All my needle leaves fern is infected by this parasite. Any solution yet? Thanks.

some photos of my infected needle leaves fern:





































still looking for a solution, anyone can help?

thanks before.


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

When the plants are underwater do they look anything like the moss animals in this thread?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=40061


----------



## NutZilla (Feb 23, 2008)

Soujirou said:


> When the plants are underwater do they look anything like the moss animals in this thread?
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=40061


i posted question if the thread, hopefully somebody can id them. but i'm not sure that its a bug. this is getting frustrating.


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I'm wondering if this is some sort of parasitic plant on your Java ferns. It has that almost mistletoe look to it. Any help on what it might be?


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Some of the fern I order before did the same. They came in looking like the one you have.
Look like bump but once they come off. There will be hole.

Not only that tons of new shot will shoot out and then the old leaf will start dying.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Soujirou said:


> When the plants are underwater do they look anything like the moss animals in this thread?
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=40061


This one


----------



## s.xiaoh (May 21, 2017)

I know it's an old thread, but anyone know what this is? I have it on some of my Java ferns also. It is not the dots that make new baby plants, it's something else. It's dark green and takes over leafs.

These dots took over a tiny new leaf and the leaf couldn't develop correctly. I hope it's not contagious!
















Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I had this on java fern in my first tank, some years ago. I did searches and found some other threads on it- here's one. As far as I could figure out, it's a virus or bacteria? Cut the infected part of the plant off. It can spread. That's all I know.


----------



## s.xiaoh (May 21, 2017)

JJ09 said:


> I had this on java fern in my first tank, some years ago. I did searches and found some other threads on it- here's one. As far as I could figure out, it's a virus or bacteria? Cut the infected part of the plant off. It can spread. That's all I know.


Thanks!!

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------

